# Thanks for the Help!



## JohnnyO (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi everyone and thanks for answering my questions so thoroughly. Have made decision to fence in my yard instead of going with invisible fence and have looked into having a dog sitter come to house once every day during week. Hopefully fence will be up by early spring, I have a couple of breeders in the Pennsylvania area in mind. I am still a little confused though about EVENTUALLY being able to leave dog at home during week by itself. Does anybody do this regularly? There must be Vizsla owners who go to work, right? Thanks again, John.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought of one more thing. It may sound rediculous to you but if you are the sole caregiver you should seriously consider taking a week off to settle in with your new "baby". I happen to stay @ home (with 3 human kids and my Vizsla), and it is not unlike bringing home a new infant in terms of how busy it is!! I can't imagine working full time and having a young dog but rest assured it can be done and it is done all the time. I have a great doggie daycare in my area you could check in to that fir socialization


----------



## JohnnyO (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for suggestion Blaze. I get four weeks vacation per year so I'm willing to bet I could swing two of them to stay with new dog. Thanks again.


----------

